# Diamond Dove Having Trouble Laying



## Dkopen (Aug 16, 2019)

Hi Guys, I am fairly new to this forum, but I've received some excellent advice and have read many posts. I have a female who has just started laying late this season. She has already laid 2 clutches of 2 each, (which I have replaced with plastic) and I think is working on her 3rd, she has spent several days going to the nest for a little while and making the low noise that I associate with her trying to lay an egg. My question is this: why is it taking so long this time? I have removed all of the calcium supplements from her diet, water, etc. because I was worried that I had been giving her too much calcium. Worried 😕


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

If you gave her calcium according to the instructions, then you can't give too much. I would start giving again, just for in case. If she gets eggbound, then she can die.


----------



## Dkopen (Aug 16, 2019)

Yes, she laid it last night, and the shell was not as hard as the prior ones, so I resumed the calcium. Can I give a multivitamin supplement (as usual) at the same time?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Yes you can. You can alternate every day in the drinking water: one day calcium, next day multivitamin, next day apple cider vinegar (also good for them) then maybe 2 days clean water and start the cycle again.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Make sure the calcium has added Vit D3, this helps to absorb the calcium in the body. In nature, birds get this from sunlight. She will benefit from direct sunlight exposure (not through a window).


----------



## Dkopen (Aug 16, 2019)

Thank you, Marina


----------

